# My Pups



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Just thought i'd share my photos of my lurcher pups with you, they are 3/4 whippet 1/4 bedlintons, i use them for rabbit rats and the odd fox, my little **** daisy gave birth to this lot 12 days ago, all 11 pups are fine, cheers jeff

























meet Bell the one i have picked for myself,


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwww!







That's a fine looking litter. Congrats to mama dog!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats a fine collection are you selling them Jeff.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ain't nothing in the world like a litter of pups. Dogs rule! Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehehe...that's a fine looking litter!!! Made my day just lookin' at em!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great, congrats.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

How can you not smile when you see babies of any kind?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Ray,you hit it right on the head Bud! Babies are so cool!







Flatband


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

cheers lads, i get up with a smile every morning they are in my bedroom ha ha, no bother at all, even though its a big itter she is doing very well, its when they are 4 weeks old and running about the fun starts ha ha,
Hawk there wil be a couple of spare ones. they sell for around £200 to £250 in the papers, but i never bred them for the money so i will be asking £100 each to cover the cost of all the food and wormers and bone meal what you need to bring them up propley, thanks lads, jeff


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

lol, I was counting them, and only found 10, then I found a stray leg









Cute pups


----------



## magnet (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a 13 yr old Whippet Bedlington the best rabbit dog i ever had. She has earned her place by the fire with all the game she,s brought into the house. .They look like a nice litter,Good to see a man whos not in it for the money.Best of luck with the pups hope they go to good working homes.Btw i live 2 miles from Bedlington in Northumberland the town that gave the dog its name . Atb Magnet


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

magnet said:


> I have a 13 yr old Whippet Bedlington the best rabbit dog i ever had. She has earned her place by the fire with all the game she,s brought into the house. .They look like a nice litter,Good to see a man whos not in it for the money.Best of luck with the pups hope they go to good working homes.Btw i live 2 miles from Bedlington in Northumberland the town that gave the dog its name . Atb Magnet


not far away from me then, i used to go to the bedlington lurcher and terrier show, jeff


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like the one on top might be brendle. But they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awwww they're soooo cute!


----------

